# Kindig It Door Handles



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has installed a set of the Kindig IT smooth door handles on a '66 GTO.

Looking for "something" custom and was looking at the Kindig or maybe a stock set off of a '69 / '70 GP.

Any input would be great...


http://www.kindigit.com/store/image/cache/data/Classic Chrome Handle-500x500.JPG


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Kindigs are pretty wild looking, definitely contemporary custom (like Chip Foose and Troy Trepanier). Being a traditionalist, I like the idea of the '69-'70 Grand Prix handles...Pontiac on Pontiac. Guess it depends on how much fabrication is required and ultimately what makes you feel good about your car. Luck on whichever way you go.

(I'm keeping the stock handles on my "68 as they look "custom" compared with the new cars/trucks all over town. Also keeping the wind-up window cranks...simple, dependable. and they fascinate my neighbor's 5 year old son who has only seen power window switches in his life time....he must have cranked the window up and down 20 times with a grin on his face. Definitely a potential convert to our "cause".)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Kindig handles are the one thing I see on his cars that I don't like. They look cheesy and insubstantual to me, unlike all his other mods, which are first class and very, very well executed. Taste is subjective, though.....and mine's on the conservative side.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

1968gto421 said:


> Being a traditionalist, I like the idea of the '69-'70 Grand Prix handles...Pontiac on Pontiac.


+1000 if you can find them...I do believe they are being repro'd but not the mounting plates. I have a friend who used two sets on his 65 Catalina 4 door custom...they are just about the coolest .


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> The Kindig handles are the one thing I see on his cars that I don't like. They look cheesy and insubstantual to me, unlike all his other mods, which are first class and very, very well executed. Taste is subjective, though.....and mine's on the conservative side.


Fads come and go GeeTee.....but the classics will always be classic.......:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alky, no doubt. And nothing says 'Classic Hot Rod' more than a Blown, alcohol-chugging BBC!! (_that _ought to get the comments coming, but it _is_ pretty true!!)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I knew we were kindred spirits GeeTee.


----------



## bmacwhi (Jun 8, 2017)

I suggest keeping the standard '66 outside handles for original look - but then, I'm kind of a GTO purist preferring a stock look - replate originals if needed


----------

